# A small family moving...



## scottishfamily (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey there,

I was just wondering how long would immagration take to do, and how long would a decision take for a decision???

We are thinking about moving over after the Olympics and making a nice little home for ourselves, just like to know if you are able to open up a B&B or if you need a licence to do so.

I need to find a school for my daughter, who will be 4/5 when we do come over.


----------



## denisevines (Oct 3, 2008)

*time to emmigrate*

it took us 2 1/2 years to emmigrate. we waited in the Uk until we got our visas. It was well worth the wait. It is everything we dreamed and much much more. We are in Kelowna, british columbia. there are lots of different routes and they all take different amounts of time. Some people get work visas and come straight away. Most of the provinces are making it much quicker because they are short of workers. yes you can open a B&B but you do need to get your house rezoned for a small business and a permit to run the business or you can buy an home which is already zoned B& B. A lot of the houses are very large and you can turn the basement into a suite and rent it out.

it is a really outdoor life here because of the climate and wonderful for kids, so many opportunities and great sporting opportunities. good luck.[..QUOTE=scottishfamily;61341]Hey there,

I was just wondering how long would immagration take to do, and how long would a decision take for a decision???

We are thinking about moving over after the Olympics and making a nice little home for ourselves, just like to know if you are able to open up a B&B or if you need a licence to do so.

I need to find a school for my daughter, who will be 4/5 when we do come over.[/QUOTE]


----------

